# 04 sentra 1.8 p0340 and p1111



## otgarza (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm working on a friends car that has these two codes at the moment...problem is that the car will turn on but sputter for 2 or 3 seconds then shut off. If i turn it on and hit the gas a few times it'll stay on and idle perfectly...i had it on for 10-20 mins with no problems. She said that a mechanic replaced the cam sensor and it wouldnt turn on with the new sensor so they put the old one back on. The vvt solenoid was replaced during this time as well. Mechanic ended up telling her she needs a new engine. If the car is driven she said itll run fine until you stop and then itll sputter and not turn on. Im thinking its both cam and crank sensors but i need some advice before i dig into this one :waving:


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

P0340 = cam sensor
P1111 = vtc solenoid
I would replace both cam/crank sensors, clear the codes and go from there..


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

dbl post.. sorry


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's likely the cam sensor. Call Nissan and see if there are any open campaigns/recalls for your vehicle because I believe they were recalled on your year Sentra. If not, you can get both the cam and crank sensor together in a "sensor kit" that was used in the recall and it is cheaper than buying the two sensors separately. Do not use aftermarket sensors! I just replaced an aftermarket cam sensor two weeks ago that was only three weeks old! When you take the sensors out of the box, look for a white paint dot on one of the sensors; the one with the white dot is the crankshaft position sensor.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

^ I thought that was on the 2.5's, they did that on the 1.8's too?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Not sure if they recalled them on the 1.8L, but they had problems with the sensors, as well, as do the VQ-series engines in the trucks and pathfinders. There are two other problems the 1.8L Sentras had, as well. One was failed head gaskets. They other concerns long cranking times in the 02-06 Sentras caused by a drop in fuel pressure. There is a fuel pump repair kit to address this issue and a technical service bulletin #NTB05-052a.


----------

